# Humminbird Helix 5 now in production...



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Humminbird is just releasing these small 5" wide screen units, would be great for ice use also - there's a portable box available, but I would build my own for much less as I always have.:coolgleam
These_ stand alone_ units are available as 2D Sonar (only) , 
2D Sonar/DI only, 
2D Sonar/GPS, 
2D Sonar/DI/GPS, 
2D Sonar/SI/DI/GPS.
All GPS models accept LakeMaster & Navionics micro SD mapping cards
I've read MSRP is $199 up to $499.

















More can be read here:

http://www.humminbird.com/Freshwater/Product-Category/Series/HELIX-Series/


----------



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you. I'm going kind of crazy with all the new features that are out now and trying to decide what exactly I need and or want. 

I guess first and foremost I have to find out if they have the lakes on there that I want. I have some emails sent out as it seems to get a little tricky when you get north of our michigan border.lol

I also want it for kayak fishing in the Gulf of Mexico and along the Pacific of Central America.

Thanks again, Pez


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

These have no mapping built in, the LakeMaster Great Lakes is really nice for this area and they have "Make your own" mapping programs.
http://www.humminbird.com/Products/AUTOCHART-N-AM/
*Auto Chart North America.*
You would probably have to check on Navionics web app & see if coverage exists for the areas you seek otherwise.
I love the Side Imaging as it helps you follow fish school movements.
The Down Imaging verifies what the 2D blobs are and I don't use plain 2D much anymore!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

HB has also started a program that you can purchase single lakes, and you need an encrypted card to D/L it to - my 899ci HD SI supports the card encryption - and my 859ci HD should be here next week some time; also does this as well. The Helix 5's should support this also.

http://www.humminbird.com/Category/Technology/ChartSelect/

The 7" Hi Def LCDs are considerably larger than the Helix 5 units, but very nice for my use on the bow.
:evilsmile


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

I'll take two!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sea nympho said:


> I'll take two!!


HEY!!!!

Who's the FNG??

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm selling my i-Pilot B-Dub; I'mgoing full ROBO feesh slayaH....

:evilsmile
My 798's going up for sale shortly, twin view @ the bow!!!


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Techno master! 5.6 teraflops of computational pow-ah!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sea nympho said:


> Techno master! 5.6 teraflops of computational pow-ah!


Plus more widescreen SI on the dash!!!
:evilsmile :16suspect


----------

